# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Sümerler, Hititler, Frigyalılar, Etrüskler, Traklar, İskitler, Pelasklar >  Yemende Kalan Son Türkler

## veli

yemen.jpg
Osmanlı telgraf subaylarının torunları, Türk ve Kürt köyleri adıyla Yemen'in Mahvit bölgesinde bir arada yaşıyor.

MAHVİT - Sinan Yiter

Yemen'de 200 yıllık geçmişleri olan Türk asıllı Yemenliler, başkent Sana'ya 150 kilometre mesafedeki Mahvit şehrine bağlı Beytu't-Türki (Türk Evi) ve Beytu'l-Kürdi (Kürd Evi) adlı iki köyde varlığını sürdürüyor.

Yemen topraklarında, Osmanlı telgraf subaylarının bölgeye yerleşmesi ile oluşan Türk ve Kürt köyleri, huzur içinde bir yaşam sürdürüyor. Her iki köy arasındaki ilişkiler bugün hala Anadolu'da sürdürülen gelenekleri andırırken, köyler arasında kız alıp verme ve ''imece'' usulüyle yardımlaşma gelenekleri dikkat çekiyor.

----------

